# Mossy Rock Herd



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Since I finally have my doelings home, I figured I would make a photo thread to add to of the whole herd!



Loca girl is very photogenic <3




Circus is very shy, but sweet


Such a little team, these two


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Poet thinks his new neighbors are very pretty 


I have plans (this Fall) to build a buck pen/barn across the property, so this fence is temporary.

Poet at 5 months


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice goats and FABULOUS pictures. :-D


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you all! They sure are fun to take pictures of


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

OMG how precious!! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I love your pics! I'd love to have a print of number 7! It's gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice photos! Cute goats!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Very nice pictures, I commend you one getting those shots. I can't get mine to hold a pose long enough to get anything that could be considered photogenic like those....or just to pose for that matter.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Very nice pictures, I commend you one getting those shots. I can't get mine to hold a pose long enough to get anything that could be considered photogenic like those....or just to pose for that matter.


Thanks! It can be tricky, they sure move fast these little creatures! I have really good equipment, so that helps 

Here are a few more shots from the past few weeks!













Sometimes Jester gets to hang out with the girls a bit, he instigates rowdy games...little Loca can sure hold her own, though!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How in the world can you take such great pictures?!  

They all look amazing!


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Your pictures look like a fairy tale! I love each and everyone of them, especially the one where she's sticking her tongue out.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

The 2nd picture, Loco? looks like a "Got Milk" commercial. lol


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

A few more shots of the crazy crew! Love these creatures <3



Circus Act living up to her name!


Oops...didn't go quite as planned...


Posey Poet




Poet is suddenly turning into a buck...he just started smelling a bit these past few weeks, and he's showing lots of interest in the girls through the fence. Once my partner and I have a bit more time as work slows down this fall, we'll be putting in the new buck area across the property.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

More in the daily life of the Mossy Rock herd. So to be plus 2 more does! Very excited!

Pushmi-pullu goat!


In front of the camera for once, me with the little monsters <3


That awkward moment when you're trying to get the goats riled up and they just make you look like a fool


Loca's Sun Salutation


One...


Two..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

